# T3 Dosage



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Currently running 80mg of T3 per day with 60mg of Clen and 250mg of Test E per week.

I am cutting and sitting around 96kg at about 12% ish body fat. Is it worth upping the T3 to 120mg per day and upping the Test to 500mg? I am cutting until end of November and pushing to get to sub 10% if I can.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GPRIM said:


> Currently running 80mg of T3 per day with 60mg of Clen and 250mg of Test E per week.
> 
> I am cutting and sitting around 96kg at about 12% ish body fat. Is it worth upping the T3 to 120mg per day and upping the Test to 500mg? I am cutting until end of November and pushing to get to sub 10% if I can.


 Cycle the T3 two days on and two days off at 100mg. Should see you right. There is a good thread on here about cycling T3 by AUSBUILT I think. I can't be bothered looking it up just to copy and paste information though, it's there, I'm sure you can find it.


----------



## smash-uk (Jul 25, 2016)

T3 start from 25mcg and grow up to 100mcg , end the same taper down every day 12.5mcg. Never stop on 100mcg.

Clen u can take all the time. About 6 weeks, no on/off.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

GPRIM said:


> Currently running 80mg of T3 per day with 60mg of Clen and 250mg of Test E per week.
> 
> I am cutting and sitting around 96kg at about 12% ish body fat. Is it worth upping the T3 to 120mg per day and upping the Test to 500mg? I am cutting until end of November and pushing to get to sub 10% if I can.


 The dose of T3 you are running is ample IMO.

Any more and you risk muscle loss, again IMO

I would up the clen, up the cardio and maybe add one carb free day. These 3 combined will see the weight dropping again.

Or just go for DNP and loose 5lbs a week! IMO its safer than Clen anyway at a sensible dose (250mg)

I lost 11lbs in 8 days on Taylor Made DNP with no change to diet, training or cardio and carbs were set to 350g a day


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

BoomTime said:


> The dose of T3 you are running is ample IMO.
> 
> Any more and you risk muscle loss, again IMO
> 
> ...


 I did try dnp and lasted 4 days!!! Might look at it again in a few weeks when its a little colder. Office work and high pressure sales job makes the lethargy and heat an issue at work.

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

GPRIM said:


> I did try dnp and lasted 4 days!!! Might look at it again in a few weeks when its a little colder. Office work and high pressure sales job makes the lethargy and heat an issue at work.
> 
> Cheers for the advice.


 I work in the same environment as you. Desk fan solves all and take it at night so the worst of the sides are done by the time you wake up.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Cycle the T3 two days on and two days off at 100mg. Should see you right. There is a good thread on here about cycling T3 by AUSBUILT I think. I can't be bothered looking it up just to copy and paste information though, it's there, I'm sure you can find it.


 The 2 on/2 off idea is an old one that doesn't actually have any benefit. Also, doing this would average 50mg a day which would be dropping the dosage for OP.

I wrote a T3 FAQ myself a while ago which should answer any questions . I can't ever seem to paste links on my phone on this forum for some reason but if you google "T3 FAQ" it's one of the first pages to come up


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> The 2 on/2 off idea is an old one that doesn't actually have any benefit. Also, doing this would average 50mg a day which would be dropping the dosage for OP.
> 
> I wrote a T3 FAQ myself a while ago which should answer any questions . I can't ever seem to paste links on my phone on this forum for some reason but if you google "T3 FAQ" it's one of the first pages to come up


 I thought the whole idea behind cycling it two on two off was so you could cycle it indefinitely without needing time off. Or am I wrong in thinking this? I'll look up your FAQ when I'm at a computer mate.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I thought the whole idea behind cycling it two on two off was so you could cycle it indefinitely without needing time off. Or am I wrong in thinking this? I'll look up your FAQ when I'm at a computer mate.


 Nah mate, the idea behind it was to stop the body adjusting. However, the body doesn't adjust to T3 like it does other drugs. Using it to run it indefinitely wouldn't really work, it has about a couple day half life so your thyroid isn't even going to start recovering in those two days off, if that was the intention behind it. Make much more sense just to run 50mcg per day rather than running 100 2 on/2off, be much easier on the system and would have an identical effect in terms of results.

LINK to the FAQ now I'm on my latop.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Nah mate, the idea behind it was to stop the body adjusting. However, the body doesn't adjust to T3 like it does other drugs. Using it to run it indefinitely wouldn't really work, it has about a couple day half life so your thyroid isn't even going to start recovering in those two days off, if that was the intention behind it. Make much more sense just to run 50mcg per day rather than running 100 2 on/2off, be much easier on the system and would have an identical effect in terms of results.
> 
> LINK to the FAQ now I'm on my latop.


 Just read through it, interesting read. Good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Just read through it, interesting read. Good work. :thumbup1:


 Thanks bud, tried to clear up the formatting earlier and it went all f**ked up so waiting for a mod to help me fix it :lol: It was just a big page of text before though.


----------

